# Bass Watcher



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

This might seem xtreme,but when i was growing up we had a empty 50 gal aquarium just sitting there.so one time we got the bright idea to fill it up and put cpl.of small bass in it. i gotta tell ya i learned alot about bass just by watching them--how they feed,how they react to light,how they ambush prey,how they hide,but most important,what made them strike.we used to feed them everything from crayfish to minnows to butterflies.we put aquarium grass and rock for cover,even though it was a tiny hab.they still related to structure.i remember some of those things i learned from watching them and still apply them somtimes today.just like watching that deer that you dont intend on harvesting,it entertains you,but at the same time its educating you.:glasses-nerdy:


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

Not extreme at all!!! In fact, about 3 months ago, we had released a small largemouth that we had caught and brought home because it had outgrown the tank. I too also learned a lot about bass' feeding habits and loved to watch it completely devour anything we gave it, thus why it got so big so fast!


----------



## bacustomknives (Mar 30, 2012)

Very cool !!


----------

